

Spacecraft may have captured dust particles from beyond our Solar System - ejr
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/spacecraft-may-have-captured-dust-particles-from-beyond-our-solar-system/

======
prawn
The article is worth reading, for anyone who was going to skip it. It's
especially interesting to read about the aerogel method and techniques used to
discount many of the particles captured.

"seven dust particles caught by the Stardust spacecraft likely came from the
[interstellar medium]"

Must be a fascinating project to work on given the attention to detail
required and the rarity of subject material.

